# so cal emt training courses



## itsj0nathan (Mar 2, 2010)

where can i take an emt -basic training course which is not at a community college?


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 2, 2010)

I believe NCTI may have a basic course. Not sure if they're still around but this company in Mission Viejo called Link2Life used to have a weeklong intensive course built around college break periods, Also check community ROP. if you can at all make it work, I highly recommend going with a CC course.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Mar 2, 2010)

The only ones I've heard of in SoCal are ROP, NCTI, and UCLA.

And heard someone mention one in Santa Barbara. Not sure if UCSB or a local CC.


----------



## Fulch (Mar 2, 2010)

UCLA school for prehospital care has a great course, intensive and covers alot of stuff but still very indepth.
I would start there but then I'm bias.


----------



## Tonester (Mar 4, 2010)

I would stay away from Link2Life. I ran into a fellow who went through their EMT-Basic course. He didn't know what syncope was. Plus he admitted he believed their program is a waste of time and money. He was trying to get enrolled at Saddleback College.

I've heard good things about the ROP courses, particularly the one in San Juan Capistrano.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2010)

Why not at a CC? I know around here any private training centers usually cost a lot more than the equivalent class at a CC.


----------



## oc_emt (Mar 5, 2010)

I took my EMT basic through North OC ROP, I thought it was a decent program. We had the first 14/17 past NREMT within 3 weeks of finishing the program, not to shabby! It cost more than CC, however CC programs fill up much quicker so abit challenging to get a spot! 

Good Luck to you in which ever progam you choose!


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 5, 2010)

Tonester said:


> I would stay away from Link2Life. I ran into a fellow who went through their EMT-Basic course. He didn't know what syncope was. Plus he admitted he believed their program is a waste of time and money. He was trying to get enrolled at Saddleback College.
> 
> I've heard good things about the ROP courses, particularly the one in San Juan Capistrano.



Oh yeah, Link2Life is hilarious, I took a CPR class there a few years ago before medic school, and the instructor is going on and on about these calls he went on as a FF for OCFA, at the time I was an EMT in OC working 911 in many OCFA areas so I asked him what station he was out of and he comes back with oh, I'm a reserve, which at OCFA means you do nothing, I don't know if he was trying to impress the young ladies taking the class for daycare but he couldn't stop talking about how big time he was.


----------



## EMTzimp (Apr 8, 2010)

Tonester said:


> I would stay away from Link2Life. I ran into a fellow who went through their EMT-Basic course. He didn't know what syncope was. Plus he admitted he believed their program is a waste of time and money. He was trying to get enrolled at Saddleback College.
> 
> I've heard good things about the ROP courses, particularly the one in San Juan Capistrano.



Cant say I agree with ya there. I took my class at Link2Life and I thought it was a great class with descent instructors. I could see how some people might not be able to handle it though as it is a very fast paced class. If your someone that needs time to study which alot of people do...This class wouldnt be for you... I personally wouldnt have taken it anywhere else... But, everyone learns at a different pace...


----------



## terrible one (Apr 8, 2010)

timzimp said:


> I took my class at Link2Life and I thought it was a great class with descent instructors.



and what exactly are you comparing it to? have you taken or sat in on another EMT class?


----------



## EMTzimp (Apr 8, 2010)

terrible one said:


> and what exactly are you comparing it to? have you taken or sat in on another EMT class?



took santa ana fire academy couple years ago but I left the cert expire since i wasnt using it.... so when i wanted to get back into it I went to link2life since it was a quick class....I really didnt think it was bad....maybe I just had a one of theyre good sessions....I dont know...


----------



## galadriel (May 28, 2010)

*EMT Training course*

I really really recommend the EMT program at Baldy View ROP Training Center in Ontario, California. I just graduated from this program last week and I really enjoyed the challenge of the whole experience. Chuck Fedak is the program director and one of the classroom instructors as well; he has earned the program an excellent reputation because of his provision of plenty of training equipment, skills training time, variety of instructors from varying backgrounds (nursing, firefighter/paramedic, etc.) and his overall excellent teaching. I'm about to take the NREMT June 5 and really feel ready and well prepared to pass. A friend of mine from the class just took it and passed, saying it was easier than the chapter module tests we took in class!!  Be ready to work hard and invest plenty of time and effort into this course. It is worth it.  LisaHarter@hotmail.com


----------



## CSLEMT (May 29, 2010)

*So Cal EMT Course*

Take a  look at:  http://www.ciemt.com/  California Institute of Emergency Medical Training  Long Beach

Intense 7 week course M/W/F 0900-1500

Instructors Brad/Matt are hardcore...  No BS.

When you complete this course, your EMT skills will exceed most you will meet in the field.  

The class final is harder than the National Registry!  Most of us passed the NR on first attempt!


----------



## joeshmoe (May 29, 2010)

I hope you arent avoiding a community college because they have prerequesites you're too lazy to get or entrance requirements you dont think you can meet.

I've seen bad things posted on here about NCTI. Someone said they had substandard training and only 12 hours of clinicals but had a really hard must pass final exam.


----------



## joeshmoe (May 30, 2010)

CSLEMT said:


> Take a  look at:  http://www.ciemt.com/  California Institute of Emergency Medical Training  Long Beach
> 
> Intense 7 week course M/W/F 0900-1500
> 
> ...



This course works out to about 126 hours, pretty much the bare minimum. I have a hard time believing a 7 week 126 hour emt course produces superior EMTs.....sounds more like an emt mill to me. MOST people pass the NREMT first time, so thats not much of an accomplishment.

As for the instructors being hardcore, what does that even mean?


----------



## galadriel (Jun 8, 2010)

*EMT training course*

I just graduated from the EMT program through Baldy View ROP Training Center in Ontario, CA.  It was a great experience: the program director, Chuck Fedak, is so helpful and great at teaching. Plus we had other instructors from the nursing/firefighter/paramedic backgrounds and skills instructors holding current jobs at various ambulance companies, so we got lots of "real world" info from their perspectives. Lots of skills equipment and time to practice, a good text/workbook (Emergency Care 11th ed.); I'll stop before it sounds like I'm raving. But it really was worth it. So far 23 or so of the 30 graduates have all passed the NREMT exam on the first try (myself included). I think it was about $950, Jan-June and August-Dec. semesters.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Jun 9, 2010)

itsj0nathan said:


> where can i take an emt -basic training course which is not at a community college?


A good rule of thumb is to never go anywhere that has a financial interest in your passing. Choose instead, legitimate, recognized, accredited institutions of higher learning (i.e. community colleges and universities) whose primary interest in your success is academic in nature and you can't go wrong.

Personally, I think these proprietary training programs should be outlawed.


----------



## strangerdude88 (Jun 17, 2010)

Why not take a cc course, you will save hundreds compared to UCLA , CIEMT, and other private schools. I attended El Camino City College in Torrance, they have an 8 week summer course soon.


----------



## Johnny_B_Good (Jun 21, 2010)

*Saddleback College*

I've looked into the Link2Life course(s), and they are a ridiculous amount of money ($1,000+??). Why pay that much when you can get a great education at Saddleback and shell out $300 for credits, books and a materials fee? I will be enrolling for the Fall 10' course and lab. Anyone else?


----------



## girlyEMT26 (Jun 22, 2010)

I went to CIEMT ( california institute of Emergency medical Techs) in Signal Hill, the instructor is awesome. its a month course for night classes 4-10, look them up www.CIEMT.com


----------



## TommyGavin (Jan 18, 2011)

El Caminos sounds sick. I would go there in a heartbeat. But they require an academy. What does knowing how to fight fire have anything to do with Paramedic? Ya sure a firefighter can be a paramedic, but if youre not a firefighter and want to become a paramedic, why would you have to do an academy to do so?


----------



## TommyGavin (Jan 18, 2011)

My bad! thought this thread was about paramedic. el caminos emt b class is awesome though


----------



## miranda (Jan 19, 2011)

itsj0nathan said:


> where can i take an emt -basic training course which is not at a community college?



Hey I just finished my emt b course. It was 600 dollars, and about 3 months. I took it at the Pala Firestation down there next to the Pala Casino. Its legit and super quick and easy. They walk you all the way through til the NREMT. its station 6691


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 19, 2011)

why dont you want to do a community college? i took my class at Crafton Hills College and the only requirement was that you had to be 18. the classes were about $250-$300. it gives you 4 classes. its kinda long tho 16-18 weeks. only have class one day a week. dont go somewhere just because it is cheap. there is probably a reason its cheap. good luck


----------



## swittindoodle (Jan 20, 2011)

I took my class at citrus college, they have a really good program and it's not that expensive.


----------

